# PCUSA psalter



## Scott (Oct 6, 2004)

Has anyone looked over the PCUSA psalter? I was wondering how good or bad it is.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 7, 2004)

Which one? If it's the 1912 version of "The Psalter" (or the revised version used by the HNRC/FRC) then it's probably ok. I wasn't aware the PCUSA even used a psalter anymore.


----------



## Scott (Oct 7, 2004)

I am not referring to the 1912 psalter. The Presbyterian Hymanal (PCUSA version starting in early 90s) has an almost complete psalter in them. Some of the psalms are from the 1912 psalter but not all.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 8, 2004)

Are you inquiring about the [i:7d0bad2148]Psalter for Christian Worship[/i:7d0bad2148]? I am not acquainted with it, but here is a blurb from the PCUSA website: 

http://www.pcusa.org/marketplace/item.list.jsp


----------



## Scott (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks. I was actually referring the the Presbyterian Hymnal and was not aware of the PCUSA's psalter. The "inclusive language" bit is preditcable but saddening. I would still like to see it.


----------



## jfschultz (Oct 9, 2004)

I attended a Scottish Country Dance class that is at a PCUSA church this evening. It was easy to locate a hymnal. (It was a words only large print edition positioned where it would be simple to hand to those who need it as they arrived.)

There is a Psalter section in the middle going from selection 158 through 258. With 101 Psalm selections and there are several versions of Psalm 23, over a third of the Psalms are left out. Half of the Psalms between Psalm 1 and Psalm 15 are skipped.


----------



## Scott (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks. Was the language "inclusiuve?"


----------

